# Excellent Work Again



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Just had the TTS in at DDB Detailing for an enhancement detail before evenTT12 , once again David has worked his magic and the car is stunning.


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi

Very nice mate

They have done a great job

Phil


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Looks like they rubbed too hard, all the paints come off and you are down to the orange metal primer... :?


----------



## Lizibee (May 4, 2012)

Toshiba said:


> Looks like they rubbed too hard, all the paints come off and you are down to the orange metal primer... :?


 :lol: :lol:

Looks lush :wink:


----------



## dodge1311 (Aug 3, 2010)

The guys magician, he sorted mine out last year. Was going to get him back this year, but if its going back to Audi I will hold off.

Have thought about asking him to come and do the PDI check at the dealers when I collect my next new one.


----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

love Solar!!


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

1. How much do they charge?
2. Do they give you a courtesy car?


----------



## mik3 (Jan 15, 2012)

I cant see pics?


----------



## reeso (Oct 24, 2011)

Stunning colour, bet it stands out a mile!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

dodge1311 said:


> The guys magician, he sorted mine out last year. Was going to get him back this year, but if its going back to Audi I will hold off.
> 
> Have thought about asking him to come and do the PDI check at the dealers when I collect my next new one.


David did the pre delivery protection on the Mini when we bought it ,well worth the money . Wouldn't trust any dealer to clean a new car again .


----------



## NECC (Jun 14, 2012)

Stunning work by David again 8)


----------



## toonmal (Aug 17, 2010)

He's a good lad...(bit of discount David) .... :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

maxamus007 said:


> 1. How much do they charge?
> 2. Do they give you a courtesy car?


Is that something teh Queen would drive :lol: and no they don't have one

Details on price are on the website http://www.ddbvaleting.co.uk/


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Looks like top work again mate


----------



## daztheblue1976 (Apr 26, 2012)

Fantastic job, never seen a tt in that colour before, got to say i love it


----------

